# Marines FB page doing Recon Q&A



## leonrazurado (Apr 4, 2017)

1600 eastern time. For anyone who might be interested.


----------



## Scubadew (Apr 4, 2017)

It will just be a live stream of a some bushes.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Apr 4, 2017)

"what is the difference between Recon & MARSOC?"


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 4, 2017)

leonrazurado said:


> 1600 eastern time. For anyone who might be interested.



That's 4ish, right??

Just fucking with you.....


----------



## leonrazurado (Apr 4, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> That's 4ish, right??
> 
> Just fucking with you.....


Haha don't make me start doing math


----------



## leonrazurado (Apr 4, 2017)

I would recommend anyone who is interested in becoming a Reconnaissance Marine to check out the comments section. They took the time to answer even some dumb sounding questions, and it answered all the boot questions I had. At the end of the day, the answers are out there, and all that's left is to shut up and prepare.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 4, 2017)

If anyone else has questions you can direct them to recon_recruiting@usmc.mil


----------



## Teufel (Apr 4, 2017)

leonrazurado said:


> I would recommend anyone who is interested in becoming a Reconnaissance Marine to check out the comments section. They took the time to answer even some dumb sounding questions, and it answered all the boot questions I had. At the end of the day, the answers are out there, and all that's left is to shut up and prepare.



Did you ask a question?


----------



## leonrazurado (Apr 4, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Did you ask a question?


Yes sir, I did. I couldn't stay away from it.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 4, 2017)

leonrazurado said:


> Yes sir, I did. I couldn't stay away from it.


Did they answer it? I noticed they couldn't get to everyone


----------



## leonrazurado (Apr 4, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Did they answer it? I noticed they couldn't get to everyone


They answered more than one of mine. I honestly expected to see more Recon vs. MARSOC questions, or how do I PT posts. The guys answering actually went in depth on a few of the questions some others asked, which was more than I expected from a Facebook q&a.

There were a lot of repetitive questions, and others were questions for a recruiter. 

I didn't know Recon had warrant officers. One of the ones answering was a CWO2.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 5, 2017)

Recon does not have warrant officers. I do know of two warrant officers who used to be 0321s though. I don't know who that CWO-2 was. He may have been a recruiter.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 5, 2017)

Teufel said:


> If anyone else has questions you can direct them to recon_recruiting@usmc.mil



@Teufel 's new signature line...


----------



## Gunz (Apr 5, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Teufel 's new signature line...



He's making me want to go back in. My titanium hip could be weaponized.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 5, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Teufel 's new signature line...


Good idea!


----------



## leonrazurado (Apr 5, 2017)

Makes sense. They posted a picture on Instagram of two dual cool warrant officers and I believe a Master Sergeant who were going to be answering questions. 

Is Lt. Col. Quinn the recon advocate? He was answering questions as well.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 5, 2017)

LtCol Quinn is the CO of Advanced Infantry Training Battalion at SOI West. Recon Training Company is one of his subordinate commands. The two warrant officers are former Force Recon Marines that are now infantry warrant officers (Gunner). I deployed with the guy on the right in 2006. He killed the Chechen sniper Juba and recovered an American M40 sniper rifle that the enemy captured in Ramadi after killing a Marine sniper team. I have worked with all those guys. They are very knowledgable.  They also had the CO of RTC and an I&I from one of the reserve recon companies asking questions. Master Sergeant Dean posted his business card on instagram. I think he runs the recruiting email in my signature block. He was one of my team leaders many moons ago at 1st Force.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 5, 2017)

@Teufel, you are doing such an outstanding job recruiting for Recon on here, I will recommend you for a NAM! (cross thread points...)

"In selfless abandonment to put service over discussion of cat memes and unit over self, Teufel demonstrated conspicuous gallantry and intrepidity while facing hostile threads and dangerous posts about transgenderism to ensure the USMC Reconnaissance community is well-represented even to the point of accepting challenges of discerning the difference between Recon and MARSOC to his own danger.  By his undaunted courage, bold fighting spirit, and unwavering devotion to duty Teufel reflected great credit upon himself and upheld the highest traditions of the Marine Corps and the United States Naval Service."

Edited to add, in all seriousness, you do bring very timely, accurate, and thorough information.  Everyone appreciates it.


----------



## leonrazurado (Apr 5, 2017)

Also goes to show how small the community is. Thanks for all the information @Teufel


----------

